# Vaccines for new baby cockatiels



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

I was just curious and trying to prepare as hatch day is getting closer. Do all baby cockatiels have to get initial vaccines especially the respiratory flu in birds transferred to humans. Not sure of the costs and five eggs so getting a bit nervous. My birds had something as babies but such a long time ago. Would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Birds don't get vaccines. It's not common practice and I've been working in the vet field for the last five years. We don't vaccinate birds, only dogs and cats, and sometimes ferrets.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

That is good to know, I could not think of the word before it was the polyomavirus vaccine for birds. However, I did read it was optional to get it. Over the years my cockatiels have been healthy, I think just nervous making sure everything goes right. Thanks again!


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I wouldn't do it. I've had birds over 20 years and never vaccinated any of them and mine ever died from a contagious illness.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello Jenn, thank you for letting me know that about the vaccine. I have not taken my oldest bird to get vaccines in 16 years. I think I am just nervous about doing everything right because I waited for a long time to breed my cockatiels. I am also so happy you were able to bring your cockatiels home. I hope things are better.


----------

